# I screwed up..drilling for swivel



## Mangler (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a brand new Browning BPS that I was putting sling swivels on...well I inadvertantly picked up a 7/32 drill bit instead of the needed 5/32 drill bit. Now the screw for the swivel wont fit.. Anyone have any suggestions for securing this thing properly. It is on the butt end of the stock, I thought about putting some wood filler in the hole and redrilling, but I wasn't sure if that would be secure enough. The last thing I want is the darn thing to come out, the shotgun fall off of my shoulder and discharge. It is a standard Uncle Mikes swivel kit. From what I've seen, all of the screws for their swivels are the same size.


----------



## Stan in SC (Jan 30, 2008)

Fit a dowel to the hole,then glue it in.Next redrill the hole to the correct size.

Stan


----------



## jody7818 (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, what I would do is drill it out bigger (but not too big) and place a wooden dowel in the hole applied with some sort good epoxy for wood.  Sand it smooth and redrill with the correct size.


----------



## fishhead (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not sure, but I think somebody makes oversize swivel screws. With a little research you might be able to find one. Call Jerry at Sporting Arms, 706-742-7971?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 30, 2008)

fishhead said:


> I am not sure, but I think somebody makes oversize swivel screws. With a little research you might be able to find one. Call Jerry at Sporting Arms, 706-742-7971?



x2.......


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 30, 2008)

fishhead said:


> I am not sure, but I think somebody makes oversize swivel screws. With a little research you might be able to find one. Call Jerry at Sporting Arms, 706-742-7971?



Ditto on that.  Then if that doesn't work, fill it and redrill it.


----------



## weagle (Jan 30, 2008)

I've had a similar problem and this is what I did.  Just fill it with epoxy and redrill with the proper size bit.  Here's the trick.  Before you fill the hole use a wood screw that fits pretty tight and screw it down in the hole.  It will cut "threads" into the side of the hole and give the epoxy something to grab.  I used accraglass, colored brown to match the stock.  The color doesn't really matter though as the head of the sling swivel stud covers the area where the hole has been redrilled.

Don't use wood filler as it has no strength.  Use some sort of epoxy.

Weagle


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 30, 2008)

weagle said:


> I've had a similar problem and this is what I did.  Just fill it with epoxy and redrill with the proper size bit.  Here's the trick.  Before you fill the hole use a wood screw that fits pretty tight and screw it down in the hole.  It will cut "threads" into the side of the hole and give the epoxy something to grab.  I used accraglass, colored brown to match the stock.  The color doesn't really matter though as the head of the sling swivel stud covers the area where the hole has been redrilled.
> 
> Don't use wood filler as it has no strength.  Use some sort of epoxy.
> 
> Weagle



I have to agree with Weagle here.  With the stresses that a glued dowel would incure, the glue may not hold.  Acraglass will do the trick.  Plus you'll have enough left over to bed a rifle.  

If you do decide to try the dowel, you're going to have to get a dowel of about 3/8" diameter to have enough left over after redrilling to be sturdy.  1/4" = 8/32" If you go up to 1/4" and then drill a 5/32" hole and get that hole centered you have less than 2/32" of dowel left on the circumference - which isn't much.

I'd be afraid a 3/8" dowel may be unsightly

You would also want to use a razor to cut some relief into the dowel for the glue to grab.

If you think about it, with a muzzle up carry, most of the stresses will be on the upper swivel when its on your shoulder.


----------



## gaowlpoop (Jan 30, 2008)

Several people have suggested "some sort of epoxy".  I would suggest JB Weld, the slow cure kind.  It is the best epoxies I have ever used.  It has saved me thousands of dollars over the years.


----------



## Mangler (Jan 30, 2008)

*Great Ideas*

Thanks for the ideas/info fellas. I called Jerry at Sporting Arms and he is going to send me an oversize screw. I told him that I would pay for it, but he insisted that he would mail it to me free of charge. Seems like a great fella. If anyone lives in his area, I give him a . Thanks again Jerry!


----------



## bearpugh (Feb 2, 2008)

break off some toothpicks around the hole then screw it in


----------

